# Came down with another stomach bug!



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi everybody,I caught another stomach bug from my hubby. He had it most of last week, and yesterday I woke up with it. It's really not too bad, no throwing up, just constant nausea, stomach ache and not being able to eat hardly anything. My hubby had it for 4-5 days. He didn't have any diahrrea, but I did yesterday. (I think with my IBS I'm more sensitive to any stomach bug)The main reason I post this here (and not in the main board), is that this time the diahrrea only lasted 1 day, and I believe that's due to Mike's tapes. The last time I had a stomach flue (granted it was a more violent one, but was only supposed to last 48 hours or so), I ended up having D for months on end! This time, I told myself, it's just a bug, it's not IBS, so I'll get over it, nothing to worry about.I also took a little bit more of some my supplements, but last time I did that too with no result. But this time, no more D today. I had a normal BM this morning.So, to me, here's more prove that the tapes REALLY do help. I'm on day 50 something, and doing really well. I love the tapes. These days though I don't seem to be able to stay awake at all. Sometimes I'm out in minutes! But somehow my subconscious still seems to hear Mike's voice, because I usually wake up at least for a short time at my favorite images! Weird how our subconscious works.The tapes also have an enormous impact on me besides IBS. I have a much more positive attitude towards live, have more energy - well, when I don't have the stomach flue







and I think my self esteem is slowly getting better too. It's amazing. I just think this is the best money I've ever spent on myself!!So, thank you Mike. Thank you very, very much.Take care,Edith


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Edith, I got food poisoning a while back and found the same thing, I recuperated way faster I think then I normally would. I have also found a bunch of other nice side effects from the tapes.







Sorry you caught a bug, but as my grandmother use to say "this to will pass."







Hope you feel better soon and keep us updated.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

